# Black candy does it exist?



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Repainting my 95 fleet in the summer it is already black, and was just curious if they made a true black candy, or black flake?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

yes they make both, check rothmetalflake.com i know they have the flake, i'll see if i can find where i saw the candy.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 10 2006, 01:50 AM~6733197
> *Repainting my 95 fleet in the summer it is already black, and was just curious if they made a true black candy, or black flake?
> *


black flake and it looks bad ass!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yes

alscorp.com for kandy

exotic or daddyroth (<---i think) for the flake


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 10 2006, 01:54 AM~6733210
> *yes they make both, check rothmetalflake.com i know they have the flake, i'll see if i can find where i saw the candy.
> *


there is no black candy.......


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 9 2006, 10:55 PM~6733217
> *there is no black candy.......
> *


i just double checked alsa corp, and YES it does exist, check it out yourself!


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

anybody gots pics of the black flake on a car? i got a sample and its not very impressive


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I would also like to see some pics, cant seem to find any.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 10 2006, 01:55 AM~6733217
> *there is no black candy.......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 10 2006, 01:47 AM~6733398
> *:uh:
> *


Pics, have you ever seen it in person I am curious on how it would look.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 9 2006, 11:50 PM~6733409
> *Pics, have you ever seen it in person I am curious on how it would look.
> *


 over silver base it looks like a graphite effect just a dark dark silvery greyish., would be best over a really dark cherry red, this would give you a killer black cherry.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 10 2006, 02:01 AM~6733456
> *over silver base it looks like a graphite effect just a dark dark silvery greyish., would be best over a really dark cherry red, this would give you a killer black cherry.
> *


I really would like to keep it black or a real dark charcoal color.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

over silver base, yea charcoal was the word i was lookin for before :biggrin: 
http://alsacorp.com/products/candyconcentr...sample/bk_L.jpg


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 10 2006, 02:10 AM~6733492
> *over silver base, yea charcoal was the word i was lookin for before :biggrin:
> http://alsacorp.com/products/candyconcentr...sample/bk_L.jpg
> *


That looks nice.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 10 2006, 02:50 AM~6733409
> *Pics, have you ever seen it in person I am curious on how it would look.
> *


I've seen a custom made version in person, I've only seen paint chips and internet pics of the Alsa brand.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 10 2006, 02:18 AM~6733514
> *I've seen a custom made version in person, I've only seen paint chips and internet pics of the Alsa brand.
> *


Ya thats the problem dosent seem like a popular color.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

it would look nice i heres a pic of a sample and you can see the highs and lows its on the lowere right corner


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

*forgot the pic :biggrin: *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

im planing on shooting it soon as soon it gets warmer out side .............


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

i believe this car painted by levi is done with black candy,


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Dec 10 2006, 03:27 AM~6733680
> *im planing on shooting it soon as soon it gets warmer out  side .............
> *


Cool, post it up when you do would love to see it.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 10 2006, 03:42 AM~6733710
> *i believe this car painted by levi  is done with black candy,
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot about that 59.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

im sorry dont give a shit who sells it or if it exist..balck is blakc...



charcol is not black!!!

if your are looking for an dark color deluted..then....delute some black!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 10 2006, 05:03 AM~6733743
> *im sorry dont give a shit who sells it or if it exist..balck is blakc...
> charcol is not black!!!
> 
> ...


x2, just go with a strait black,that candy black bs is grey


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I am not a painter, for sure. But , someone told me that some guys take a straight black paint job, and than mix some black (not sure if it was candy or just reg. black) into the first layer of clear. supposedly to give it a deep look. anyone ever hear of that?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 10 2006, 11:36 AM~6734381
> *I am not a painter, for sure.  But , someone told me that some guys take a straight black paint job, and than mix some black (not sure if it was candy or just reg. black) into the first layer of clear.  supposedly to give it a deep look. anyone ever hear of that?
> *


I've heard people say that too......But single stage black looks ALOT better than base/clear black, and single stage black looks alot deeper than base/clear.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Candys are just dyes mixed with binder or clear right? So couldnt you get black dye without the binder and balancer and just mix it with your own binder or clear?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 10 2006, 01:47 PM~6734874
> *Candys are just dyes mixed with binder or clear right? So couldnt you get black dye without the binder and balancer and just mix it with your own binder or clear?
> *


That is exactly what people do to make black candy. The draw back is putting it over a silver base. Black over silver is going to make gray. In theory it will never be 100% black if it has any kind of candy effect, black is the absence of all color, and if the silver is the base of a transparent black then obviously it will end up a charcoal color. 

But, it is candy, and it does look cool, and it gives you the option of laying lines and graphics UNDER the top coat. 


But you are right, candy is nothing more than a clear with a colored dye mixed in. The first known candy paint job ever was done using industrial printing ink to dye clear laquer binder, but that paint job faded out very fast.


The black candy I saw, was a test panel, it was "homemade" black candy sprayed over a HOK black pearl base. It was dark enough that it looked black, but when light was shining on it, you could see the metalic of the black pearl under the "black candy" so it did look kinda deep. And I think it would be a good plan if someone wanted to layout pinstriping UNDER their top color.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

That 59 is off the hindges :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi-Lac'n (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 10 2006, 08:20 PM~6737106
> *That 59 is off the hindges :biggrin:
> *


ditto!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i sprayed homemade candy black on my regal, i just mixed black base into clear and flake. turned the flake a lil darker, i sprayed it over silver and it just turned it darker.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 10 2006, 07:16 PM~6737081
> *The black candy I saw, was a test panel, it was "homemade" black candy sprayed over a HOK black pearl base. It was dark enough that it looked black, but when light was shining on it, you could see the metalic of the black pearl under the "black candy" so it did look kinda deep. And I think it would be a good plan if someone wanted to layout pinstriping UNDER their top color.
> *




Hok Black Pearl , some Black, Dark Grey & a Lighter grey pinstriping followed up w/ Alsa Black kandy ........................... Sounds like a good combo





JapSwap20 - I would like to see the pics of that Black regal you did & how it affected the underlaying colors with each pass........


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

well, the way I see it, silver base, intercoat silver flake, black candy patterns, and color candy top coat would make a mean paint job. I know Ive seen it before in the past. I used to wonder how they got darker shades under the color like that. now that I know more about painting, expesially candy, I see how it works now. 

I actually have an idea for a paint job inspired by that black 59. Using black candy ofcoarse.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 11 2006, 11:18 AM~6741132
> *Hok Black Pearl , some Black, Dark Grey & a Lighter grey pinstriping followed up w/ Alsa Black kandy ........................... Sounds like a good combo
> JapSwap20 - I would like to see the pics of that Black regal you did & how it affected the underlaying colors with each pass........
> *


wish i had a pic. i might go shoot another test panel


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 10 2006, 06:16 PM~6737081
> *That is exactly what people do to make black candy. The draw back is putting it over a silver base. Black over silver is going to make gray. In theory it will never be 100% black if it has any kind of candy effect, black is the absence of all color, and if the silver is the base of a transparent black then obviously it will end up a charcoal color.*


Instead of silver, what about black candy over a gold base, what would that look like?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

black candy over a really dark red looks kill, cherry black!!!


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

Dupont has black Kandy part #HCC6265 I've sprayed it its hot as hell,(charcoal Candy )


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

the top color is silver base with HOK mini flake, and tinted clear (omni clear n black base)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

black kandy i vote there is no such thing.


kandy paint is transparent how is BLACK transparent.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2006, 04:58 PM~6756475
> *black kandy i vote there is no such thing.
> kandy paint is transparent how is BLACK transparent.
> *


how about black tints on a window??? its transparent but black


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Only some cousin fucking ******* from the ozarks would put black base in the clear to make black candy.
PPG sells black candy toner,I painted a chopper with it over a black base and a pinch of red pearl in the mid-coat,looked amazing in the sun.


----------



## tattoomario (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 10 2006, 02:54 AM~6733211
> *black flake and it looks bad ass!
> *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 13 2006, 08:47 PM~6757470
> *Only some cousin fucking ******* from the ozarks would put black base in the clear to make black candy.
> PPG sells black candy toner,I painted a chopper with it over a black base and a pinch of red pearl in the mid-coat,looked amazing in the sun.
> *


you really like me dont you..


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2006, 03:58 PM~6756475
> *black kandy i vote there is no such thing.
> kandy paint is transparent how is BLACK transparent.
> *


it all depends what color u put underneath candy, a transparent color is candy period. and ther is transparent black, its called black candy!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 13 2006, 06:20 PM~6756745
> *how about black tints on a window??? its transparent but black
> *


so go ahead and lay some window tint down on your regal hood and call it a kandy paint job


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't think I would like that.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2006, 07:22 AM~6759279
> *so go ahead and lay some window tint down on your regal hood and call it a kandy paint job
> *


it was an example of trabsparent black.. since you say theres no such thing


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 14 2006, 01:10 PM~6760934
> *it was an example of trabsparent black.. since you say theres no such thing
> *


he's obviously blind or something cause theres pics of candy black in this topic.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man that shit aint kandy. end of discussion.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2006, 05:21 PM~6761914
> *man that shit aint kandy.  end of discussion.
> *


so ur sayin transparent black sold as "candy black" is not candy?????? i dont get it. it may look gay over silver I would never use it myself, but its still candy! over the dark dark red it looks good though, but thats it.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 14 2006, 07:50 PM~6761978
> *so ur sayin transparent black sold as "candy black" is not candy?????? i dont get it. it may look gay over silver I would never use it myself, but its still candy! over the dark dark red it looks good though, but thats it.
> *


Why would it look gay?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

theres only a few colors that i would call kandy. its apple red, spanish gold. oriental blue, organic green and brandywine. silver and gold bases only. "black kandy" is a gimick that shit aint kandy paint just cuz they call it kandy paint it aint kandy . it wont glow like the colors i listed.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 10 2006, 07:16 PM~6737081
> * In theory it will never be 100% black if it has any kind of candy effect, black is the absence of all color, and if the silver is the base of a transparent black then obviously it will end up a charcoal color.
> 
> *


this is what im sayin. black is black. clear is clear. white is white. u cant mix those extremes. anything in the middle u can mix. but you morons dont get it.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 14 2006, 07:08 PM~6762277
> *Why would it look gay?
> *


cause u might as well just spray it charcoal. 
Lonestar is kinda right but the fact is transparent colors are candy, wether he likes it or not, its just a FACT, I know that its hard to agree, but you cant change FACTS, Black candy is lame is what lonestar should say, THATS IT!

I keep sayin it and i'll stick wit it, black candy over dark dark red is cherry black, thats an og color, period!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

black cherry , then go with a dark gold base and a dark brandywine to get black cherry.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2006, 07:45 PM~6762475
> *black cherry , then go with a dark gold base and  a dark brandywine to get black cherry.
> *


thats ur opinion, cool


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

alsas black kandy


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

its a nice ass kolor ....i would call this a candy cuz its transparent were the light sines thru to the base coat


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

It was just a question, dont everybody get butthurt about it.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Dec 15 2006, 12:05 AM~6762936
> *alsas black kandy
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice...

with the black kandy and all...this is an excellent example..

i know one thang is clear is that...when you spray diiferent bases and lets say top it some blue or red... you gonna get a shit load of hues...

as foe the transparent balck one of them colors would be charcol... never the less..

looks nice on the sample!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Dec 14 2006, 10:05 PM~6762936
> *alsas black kandy
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats really glowing like a kandy paint let me tell u


----------



## Probe_ on22's (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Guys, I have some alsa black candy, and I will do some test panels to show a better look at it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i wanna c that :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I can't wait to do a candy white!!


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 10 2006, 09:36 AM~6734381
> *I am not a painter, for sure.  But , someone told me that some guys take a straight black paint job, and than mix some black (not sure if it was candy or just reg. black) into the first layer of clear.  supposedly to give it a deep look. anyone ever hear of that?
> *


yup.... and done it too... many times.... hell, i even diluted candy into the clear... instead of 3-stepin' it... 3 different effects but they all come close to each other.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 15 2006, 12:05 PM~6765641
> *I can't wait to do a candy white!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2006, 07:40 AM~6764543
> *yeah thats really glowing like a kandy paint let me tell u
> *


I dont consider paints that glow candys. Candy paint should look like this but smooth and on a car.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 15 2006, 11:05 AM~6765641
> *I can't wait to do a candy white!!
> *


Imagine a white jolly rancher. Thats what it would look like.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

wuts with all the fuss on candy paints????? candy paint is something that is TRANSPARENT, period!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 16 2006, 11:33 PM~6773503
> *wuts with all the fuss on candy paints????? candy paint is something that is TRANSPARENT, period!
> *


no mames puto


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

UB-04 HOK Jet Set Black, mirror finish and blacker than the ace of spades.

i'll try to post pics soon, its not a new color, but as far as wanting a black, its the best there is...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 16 2006, 11:33 PM~6773503
> *wuts with all the fuss on candy paints????? candy paint is something that is TRANSPARENT, period!
> *


x2


but lone star is the kandy expert so i guess we have to listen to them..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 17 2006, 03:23 PM~6776060
> *x2
> but lone star is the kandy expert so i guess we have to listen to them..
> *


watch your mouth youngin


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 10 2006, 04:42 AM~6733710
> *i believe this car painted by levi  is done with black candy,
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Cant it just be an Over Reduced Black to atomize it so fine that it apprears to be transparent........... ?

Kinda like this Grand Prix i did -- BLACK KANDY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????










Sorry Charlie - Over Reduced Black ..................


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I should have spent a month or 2 taping off more graffix - Like the one Levi did above.........................:0 

Damn he must go thru the Fineline / masking tape!!!!!!!!!!! Hope he get a homie hook up !!!! 


I wonder if he recycles any of it ?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 24 2006, 08:20 PM~6817879
> *Cant it just be an Over Reduced Black to atomize it so fine that it apprears to be transparent........... ?
> 
> Kinda like this Grand Prix i did -- BLACK KANDY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????
> ...


thats silver or charcoal. not black kandy. black kandy doesnt exist


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

^^ No ,,,...................... Its not a Darker silver or charcoal ..........

All Tape outs were sprayed With an "Over Reduced" DBC 1683 Black - (Its the Black toner used to mix paints - Straight off the Mixing Bank...) 


I should know - I painted it ....................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you fuckin clowns will never get it. black is the absense of color just like it was stated earlier. black kandy cannot be.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I think i just said it WAS NOT A BLACK KANDY - Go back & read it for once !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You even trying to argue with me on What i painted my own car is something like one dude talkin shit about Painting kandy green over a rust colored red patterns......... 

What does them 2 colors combined create????

BROWN...!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




Maybe not an solid / opaque brown but, a brown hue will result ..... i think the person who painted the car even proved my point for me .........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aint u that dude that has the 64 with the multicolor undercarriage


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 24 2006, 09:20 PM~6817879
> *Cant it just be an Over Reduced Black to atomize it so fine that it apprears to be transparent........... ?
> 
> Kinda like this Grand Prix i did -- BLACK KANDY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????
> ...


 :0


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

You must mean the one with a Kandy Pink over Purple- Firewall , Belly, Engine , Tranny & rear end / Kandy tangerine over gold control arms / Pearl White frame ???????

Yeah thats how it was a few years ago.....................




Would have all come together if i could have repainted the body to match In an Old School style But,,,,,,,,,,, Now its all being redone again - Similar colors...............................


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2006, 11:03 PM~6818059
> *you fuckin clowns will never get it. black is the absense of color just like it was stated earlier. black kandy cannot be.
> *


for once I gotta agree with Ken on this one.


if you over reduce black paint, spray it over a silver base, IT IS NO LONGER BLACK, ITS GRAY.


Unless you are spraying straight black and keeping it black, its not going to be black anymore. 

Anytime you candy something, the color gets lighter, there is no such thing as light black.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2006, 10:38 PM~6762429
> *this is what im sayin. black is black. clear is clear.  white is white.  u cant mix those extremes. anything in the middle u can mix. but you morons dont get it.
> *


why the fuck are you saying "YOU" morons, I think you mean "THOSE" morons.


I know what the fuck black is, I've seen "candy black" and its not black, its gray!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

^^ Thats amongst yourselves........ I myself , Have Not Seen a True Transparent Kandy Black ......... I just stated a response for someone who said Kandy Black was Used on that 59 By Levi......... 


All I stated was the facts for My own doings..........



If someone were to ask me how i Sprayed the car -- I would say that i used an Over reduced Black - Not a KANDY BLACK or a Charcoal Silver ............. Multiple coats for a darker appearance 

The black was not pre Mixed w/Silver beforehand - Plain & Simple


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 10 2006, 04:42 AM~6733710
> *i believe this car painted by levi  is done with black candy,
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen the car in person many times, the only color on the car this is black, is the SOLID patterns. the rest is gray, silver, charcoal etc that is made by mixing black with clear which means when its sprayed its no longer BLACK.

The question here is "does black candy exist" the answer can easily be answered YES, but at the same time, the only way to get a candy effect is to spray a transparent color over another color that ALTERS the "candy" color. it will be candy, but it wont be black.

when you alter black with ANY color it is no longer black. Black is the absence of color, it you over reduce it, or mix it with binder or clear the color you spray it over is going to show through, meaning there will be a PRESENCE of color, meaning IT WILL NOT BE BLACK ANYMORE.

why is this topic still going, every theory has been answered, there is no more knowledge left to add, its all here, over and done.

*Again, to make candy a solid pigment is mixed with a clear to make a transparent color. IF YOU DO THIS TO BLACK, YES IT BECOMES A CANDY, BUT IT IS NO LONGER 100% BLACK.* However, Im sure most people have seen the HOK color sample books, as well as other brand names, such as the original candy paint by the metal flake paint company. some of those colors end up being a totally different color. 

*Like spraying candy pagan gold over a strato blue base, you end up with a GREEN type of color, so when someone asks what color the car is painted, what do you tell them???? do you say you painted it candy pagan gold, or do you say its blue with pagan gold candy on top, or do you just say its green, it wouldnt really be green paint unless you mixed the gold and blue together, since the blue was dry before the gold went on, the 2 colors arent actually mixed. *

*so if you mix up some black with clear, to make a transparent black and spray it over a silver base and end up with charcoal what do you call it??? silver with candy black over it, black candy over silver or gray/charcoal????????????
*
Sure, you could mix up some black and clean and make a candy, but unless you spray it over a black base, it is no longer black, and spraying it over a black base will not give any kind of visual effect because there is still going to be an absence of color. the best looking black in the world is going to be a single stage black sprayed over a highly perfected block sanded body, something THAT IS RARE THESE DAYS.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

This has turned into quite the topic. :roflmao:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I hear you there 76 ..................... I agree with the majority of what you said.... Reduced black over silver does result in a Charcoal effect but, To be as open minded about it as posible - It was not mixed prior to spraying..........

It in itself - is still the black.. Its pigments are just atomized & spread out resulting in the underlying color to be seen thru - thus giving it a sense of transparency...........


Thats How i see it ............................















Potato / Potatoe ------- Who cares ,,,,, Most of us think of a Steak when we see or hear it....................


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 27 2006, 02:15 AM~6833934
> *This has turned into quite the topic. :roflmao:
> *


Its actually kinda funny. Some people look like they are getting mad and taking it personal.


I guess you could consider "black candy" and oxymoron. at the same time, it does make a good discussion topic (as long as people can keep their panties from binding up). like I mentioned, painting a candy over a contrasting color will change the color all together, so in reality, what would you consider the final color???

candy red over a blue base, is gonna be purple for the most part. so its a candy red paint job right??? even though the end product isnt red anymore.


so if you made a candy black (black mixed with clear) spray it over silver, your gonna get gray. so your car will be gray right, but you never used gray paint, you only used black and silver. mixing black and clear doesnt make gray, it stays black, and the black never actually mixes with silver.


so when asked, what color would you call that??? black candy, black candy over silver, or silver with black candy over it????


or, would someone go through all that trouble just to call the car gray?


by the way, the 59 that Alex painted, the patterns that are the darkest gray do look black in certain light, when direct sunlight isnt beaming down on it, the darkest gray patterns look almost as dark as the solid black patterns.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 27 2006, 02:28 AM~6834012
> *
> Potato / Potatoe ------- Who cares ,,,,, Most of us think of a Steak when we see or hear it....................
> *


Im just bored, I just woke up, I slept since monday night, slept 90% of the entire day (tuesday), now Im going back to bed for 5 more hours.


if I calculated it correctly, I will wake up wednesday morning, I have an 8am appointment which should be 5.5 hours from now. I guess I just missed one complete day from sleeping, but fuck it, wasnt shit else to do!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I guess I was looking for like black flake, with overreduced black over it. Not a silver base.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 27 2006, 01:37 AM~6834073
> *Im just bored, I just woke up, I slept since monday night, slept 90% of the entire day (tuesday), now Im going back to bed for 5 more hours.
> if I calculated it correctly, I will wake up wednesday morning, I have an 8am appointment which should be 5.5 hours from now. I guess I just missed one complete day from sleeping, but fuck it, wasnt shit else to do!!!
> *


I need some sleep like that.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 27 2006, 02:38 AM~6834082
> *I guess I was looking for like black flake, with overreduced black over it. Not a silver base.
> *


Personally, I think that would kill the sparkle. The black candy "black and clear mixture" would be too dark and would end up somewhat hiding the flake.


Black flake looks nice sprayed over black.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 27 2006, 01:52 AM~6834176
> *Personally, I think that would kill the sparkle. The black candy "black and clear mixture" would be too dark and would end up somewhat hiding the flake.
> Black flake looks nice sprayed over black.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if pimp c doesnt roll it, then its not kandy paint


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so if u used a silver base and spray black over it would it be black kandy or would it be black.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

If you used a black base....then candy black over that......Taaddaaaaaa It would be candy black! 

Take that!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 27 2006, 04:44 PM~6837291
> *If you used a black base....then candy black over that......Taaddaaaaaa  It would be candy black!
> 
> Take that!
> *


why not just use black?? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Cuz then it wouldn't be black candy......dduuuuhhh.. :uh: :banghead: 


lol


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

whats up homies, its been a inute since i been up on here, i just thought i'd share my pics of tha kandy i love tha most, enjoy fellas, a true texas slab on them rims everyone loves tha most -lol


----------

